# Screw the splitter!



## Ashful (Sep 14, 2012)

Okay, so I'm looking at these rigs, partly since I'm looking at upgrading to a tractor with a live PTO.







This is Highbeam's rig, in case you didn't recognize it.

So, from those who have actually used these splitters... what's the skinny?  Are they a viable option for the hand splitter who's debating buying a splitter to use primarily on the ugly, gnarly stuff?  Do you put the screw to the end or the side of the round?  If the end, how do you keep it from taking off and spinning if it grabs or doesn't split?

Inquiring minds need to know...


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 15, 2012)

There are many vids on YouTube. You stick it in the side, not the end. And it literally screws and splits itself apart. 

Kinda scary... But at the same time.  They work.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought Highbeam had a YouTube vid? Maybe I didn't find it?

Here is a decent one. Other than the music


----------



## nate379 (Sep 15, 2012)

I tried one out that a friend was given.  The one he had mounted to the rear axle of the truck.  It was SLOW and dangerous, not to mention inefficient.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 15, 2012)

Not saying they don't work, but you GOTTA have your head completely "in da game" when you're using one of those splitters.  I posted a video last year of a couple clowns using one of those Stickler splitters (screw that attaches to your car axle), they were drinking beer while splitting!  Had a couple of close calls during the short 3 minute video, plain stupid.  Anyway, if done responsibly, I think you'd be OK.  But If it were me, there is no way I'd be wearing long sleeves or gloves while operating it.  One of the cardinal rules in any machine shop is you are not supposed to wear any clothing that can come in contact with rotating equipment.  I'd also want a controller for the PTO RIGHT THERE AT THE SPLITTER AREA, so if something did go wrong, you could disengage it immediately.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 15, 2012)

Havent seen one of those since the late '70's.Last time was an ad in Mother Earth News or similar mag.Honestly I thought they were outlawed.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 15, 2012)

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/3251632068.html


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.hycrack.co.uk/

http://www.theatomsplitter.com/cms/


----------



## fossil (Sep 15, 2012)

Thistle said:


> ...Honestly I thought they were outlawed.


 
They are (outlawed) on _my_ property.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 15, 2012)

They would also be outlawed on our property.


You may use one several times and never get any harm....but it takes only once.

I don't think they were ever outlawed but I think the original company went broke because of getting sued several times from accidents happening.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 15, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> They would also be outlawed on our property.
> 
> 
> You may use one several times and never get any harm....but it takes only once.
> ...


 

Over 30 yrs now (2/3rds of my lifespan) I've safely operated chain saws of all sizes,several tractors,skidsteer loaders, most every hand held or stationary power tool found on a commercial construction site and/or cabinet/furniture shop. But that thing scares the crap outta me.Someone pulls on my property with one of those,I'll tell them to leave.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Sep 15, 2012)

That thing could some serious bodily harm


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd probably be willing to use this at a distance but wouldn't get my hands near it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 15, 2012)

Even Highbeam will tell you that thing is scary.  Why not a hydraulic?  Are you looking for speed?

BTW: Live PTO won't make a difference with that splitter.  Your not planning on holding the clutch in while splitting are you? (That'd be quite a feat in itself.)  Last time I checked even "dead" PTO tractors could run stationary implements in Neutral with the brake set.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 15, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Even Highbeam will tell you that thing is scary. Why not a hydraulic? Are you looking for speed?
> 
> BTW: Live PTO won't make a difference with that splitter. Your not planning on holding the clutch in while splitting are you? (That'd be quite a feat in itself.) Last time I checked even "dead" PTO tractors could run stationary implements in Neutral with the brake set.


 
Actually, the one in the video posted by DexterDay looks at least as safe as most of the 100 year old woodworking equipment in my shop. Then again, I'm one of those rare birds who runs a 16" jointer with a clamshell cutterhead. 

Interest was cost and space, not speed. A hydraulic log splitter is another motor, another machine, and more space in the garage. If you already have a tractor with a 3-point and PTO, seems this could go on a shelf until needed.

I'm upgrading to a tractor that has a live PTO... not for the purpose of this splitter, but just saying it has a live PTO.  My previous tractor had no rear PTO, only front PTO for mowers, snow throwers, etc.


----------



## fox9988 (Sep 16, 2012)

My opinion only, copied from another thread.
There is a thread in The Gear forum, page 3 "Real men ply with unicorns".I have one also.It is very fast in non stringy wood.I have split red oak side by side with 2 guys, one with a maul, the other with a hydraulic splitter. I out-split both of them combined.But I probably was working harder than the both of them. It's a real workout partialy due to the speed. In stringy wood, it will go through it, but the 2 halves will still be strung together, you have to wrestle them in half by hand or finish them with an ax, maul, or hatchet. All pto driven implements can be dangerous. If you get hung up in the pto, you are going to be in trouble. My friends call mine the "Screw of Death". I prefer the slow and steady hydraulic splitter.


----------



## mywaynow (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure which will hurt worse;  when the auger enters your body cavity or when your body is spun around in a circle and your head hits the ground every .8776 seconds.  I would not even watch someone use one of those things, let alone buy one to use.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 16, 2012)

I've posted this before, but it's relavent here so we'll do it again.......this splitter DOES have a purpose, it is shown in the video below.  (note: Operator is in the cab and nowhere near the business end of that damm thing!)  Watch the video.....very impressive!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I've posted this before, but it's relavent here so we'll do it again.......this splitter DOES have a purpose, it is shown in the video below. (note: Operator is in the cab and nowhere near the business end of that damm thing!) Watch the video.....very impressive!




Now THAT is something I could find a use for.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, one can do some amazing things with big equipment.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine is made by a company called "Bark Buster" so you can search that name for the various recalls or whatever.

The splitter is very fast in nice straight wood. Not so fast in stringy/knotty wood. Note the hatchet in the photo near the operator's right knee for cutting the strings.

It is my least safe machine. The bar running parallel to the screws axis is what keeps the split from spinning though if you aren't careful the round can slide off the bar and turn into a big propeller. That's another common accident with this machine, two broken wrists and a broken jaw.

You must pick up each round. That's fine for little stuff under about 18" but when you get the big rounds this machine is a handful. When you lift a round that big onto it, you can't see the screw so you just hope that you don't get screwed in the belly or below the belt.

I am planning to buy a huskee 22 this year and retire the bark buster. It's only really superior in the right wood. It's always less safe.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh it only screws in, no unscrewing. So if you get this thing into a huge knot and it is stuck then you must be creative to get the screw out.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn... okay.  You guys have me talked out of it.  I surely thought Highbeam was going to show up and call you all a bunch of wussies!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 17, 2012)

Joful said:


> Damn... okay. You guys have me talked out of it. I surely thought Highbeam was going to show up and call you all a bunch of wussies!


 


Joful said:


> Actually, the one in the video posted by DexterDay looks at least as safe as most of the 100 year old woodworking equipment in my shop. Then again, I'm one of those rare birds who runs a 16" jointer with a clamshell cutterhead.
> 
> Interest was cost and space, not speed. A hydraulic log splitter is another motor, another machine, and more space in the garage. If you already have a tractor with a 3-point and PTO, seems this could go on a shelf until needed.
> 
> I'm upgrading to a tractor that has a live PTO... not for the purpose of this splitter, but just saying it has a live PTO. My previous tractor had no rear PTO, only front PTO for mowers, snow throwers, etc.


 
What about a hydraulic tractor mount?  They make versions that run off the PTO pump and/or the tractor hydraulics if your tractor has a big enough pump.


----------



## fossil (Sep 17, 2012)

Joful said:


> Damn... okay. You guys have me talked out of it. I surely thought Highbeam was going to show up and call you all a bunch of wussies!


 
We _are_ a bunch of wussies. Highbeam included.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> We _are_ a bunch of wussies. Highbeam included.


 
Bunch of wussies that like their houses warm in the winter. The manly thing to do would be to freeze your balls off all winter.


----------



## fossil (Sep 18, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Bunch of wussies that like their houses warm in the winter...


 
Yup...and to continue to count 2 hands and 10 fingers with my two eyes.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 18, 2012)

I use a Stickler. Works great. I use it on big knotted rounds. Just get it started and the screw drives itself into the round and splits it wide open. It is slow if you keep your engine on idle. I hop on the gas pedal and rev up to power through. It can be intimidating at first. Works very well for the price, I paid around $300 for a new one with shipping. I was impatient. I have seen them on ebay as low $150.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> What about a hydraulic tractor mount? They make versions that run off the PTO pump and/or the tractor hydraulics if your tractor has a big enough pump.


 
With only a few exceptions, at the 20+ ton range, these are usually more expensive than the beloved 22-ton Huskee everyone seems to favor. So, a neat idea, but I'm not sure I see the point in them. More wear and hours on your tractor engine, and they cost the same or more as an independently powered splitter?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 18, 2012)

Joful said:


> With only a few exceptions, at the 20+ ton range, these are usually more expensive than the beloved 22-ton Huskee everyone seems to favor. So, a neat idea, but I'm not sure I see the point in them. More wear and hours on your tractor engine, and they cost the same or more as an independently powered splitter?


 
They are best for someone who wants to take the splitter anywhere their tractor will go.  Not for everybody, I agree.

I know of one you could probably pick up for well under 1K.   Iron & Oak PTO powered, one of the few I have seen that will go vertical or horizontal.  NOS, been sitting on the lot for about 5 years.  Still looked pretty good last time I was there.  Means driving up this way though.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I know of one you could probably pick up for well under 1K. Iron & Oak PTO powered, one of the few I have seen that will go vertical or horizontal. NOS, been sitting on the lot for about 5 years. Still looked pretty good last time I was there. Means driving up this way though.


 
Maybe a good option.  There's also this one from Speeco, but I know nothing about them.  Most of the others I find are well over $1k, and I suspect there's a good reason for the price difference.

http://www.ruralking.com/speeco-log...303430313233&gclid=CKeUmvKVv7ICFYw-MgodIUMA4A


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint but it really is an unsafe contraption. Admitting this is the first step to using it as safely as possible. Chainsaws, brush mowers, rototillers, and guns aren't particularly safe either but there really aren't any alternatives. With the splitter, there are better alternatives than the bark buster and if you are going to spend money to buy something then you may as well get the best technology.


----------



## drumbum (Sep 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I thought Highbeam had a YouTube vid? Maybe I didn't find it?
> 
> Here is a decent one. Other than the music





Nothing wrong with that music


----------



## fossil (Sep 18, 2012)

More often than not, I'm moving wood to and/or from my splitter with my FEL, so a 3PH mounted splitter wouldn't work for me...unless I buy another tractor.  (Ain't gonna happen.) Rick


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> More often than not, I'm moving wood to and/or from my splitter with my FEL, so a 3PH mounted splitter wouldn't work for me...unless I buy another tractor.


 
Sounds like the perfect excuse to me.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## gblass1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally I don't think they are anymore dangerous than our chainsaws if treated with the same respect.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 18, 2012)

Joful said:


> Maybe a good option. There's also this one from Speeco, but I know nothing about them. Most of the others I find are well over $1k, and I suspect there's a good reason for the price difference.
> 
> http://www.ruralking.com/speeco-log...303430313233&gclid=CKeUmvKVv7ICFYw-MgodIUMA4A


 
That's a "plug-in" model that depends on the tractor hydraulics.  Gonna be slow, real slow, on that TC30 they show with it.  Just getting 11 GPM from the implement pump on a tractor usually only happens on 40+ hp machines.  Many tractors advertise the combined output of the steering and implement pumps too, just to add to the confusion.  The I&O I know about is a PTO pump model.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks!  I might be in touch, depending on how deep my postpartum depression gets, with the dough I'll be laying on the tractor.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 19, 2012)

There was a regular type splitter powered by PTO on local Craigslist, they wanted $1500. They are sold at Tractor Supply http://www.tractorsupply.com/countyline-reg-3-point-hitch-log-splitter-2153304#product_tabs
I really dont see why you would want to tie up the tractor unless they were really cheap, which they are not. I would get a splitter and use the tractor to tow it around.
Last time I used my Stickler, I split 3 cords of walnut rounds in about 6 hours. I turned the odometer 90 miles and burned about $20 in fuel. I dont really like it, but it does workwell . I have split large knotted rounds of oak with it. You stick it on the screw, and use the ground as a brace. I've had a few spin around on me, just kicked a piece of wood under it. If it gets stuck, put it in reverse. It is as powerful as my truck engine. I got it down where i would get it started, jump on the gas and blow through a round. There is a Troy-built 27 ton with a Honda 5 HP engine on craigslist I'm looking at this morning. $500 asking price, I hope that is not a typo. There are 4 listed from $950 to $1500, I think I found myself a deal.
The Stickler Is bolted to a base plate, that is bolted to the wheel hub. The guy that makes them is a retired gentleman from Washington State. He makes base plates to fit any vehicle. I did get the splitter mentioned above. The Stickler can be attached to PTO with the PTO baseplate available. If you're interested, I'm selling my Stickler, inbox me.


----------

